

Become A Better Developer By Indexing Your Brain - Adrock
http://www.skorks.com/2009/09/become-a-better-developer-by-indexing-your-brain/

======
agbell
I have often wondered about memory tricks and there use in improving
productivity. I even considered taking this course: <http://www.pmemory.com/>
and seeing if I get the profound impact they, maybe over, promise. It seems to
be a lot of work.

Anyone used Mnemonics to great daily benefit (Besides test taking and school
based applications)?

